# how to make hash out of kief?



## heyguy901 (Dec 22, 2009)

so i have a pretty good amount of kief from my grinder that i want to make into hash. i've watched some videos on putting it in the oven but does anybody know some other ones, also i hear not to touch a flame to the hash? is that true? i know the same for kief anways if anybody could help i'd really appreciate it


----------



## ReelFiles (Dec 22, 2009)

This thing is like the little press that I use on my kief, but it just kinda falls back apart when I scrape it off the press. It might be that I just don't have enough of it or it's too dried out to stick together. I am also curious how to make it better myself.


----------



## heyguy901 (Dec 22, 2009)

hmm interesting i should make a trip to the head shop and see if i can find any are they expensive?


----------



## DownOnWax (Dec 22, 2009)

You can press the kief, wrap it in cling film, then in wet newspaper and steam it.

It will melt together and not fall apart after that.


----------



## ReelFiles (Dec 22, 2009)

Shouldn't be too expensive, it's small (fits in your hand) and made of aluminum usually. 

Oh cool, so the secret is warming it up to get it to stick, figures it's something simple.


----------



## heyguy901 (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=47524&highlight=hash+press


----------



## heyguy901 (Dec 22, 2009)

use a clothes iron? cuz that's the only thing with a steamer that i have


----------



## JoeCa1i (Dec 22, 2009)

they got plenty of vids on the tube.


----------



## DownOnWax (Dec 22, 2009)

heyguy901 said:


> use a clothes iron? cuz that's the only thing with a steamer that i have


Dude, if you can boil water then you can make steam!


----------



## highriderz2009 (Dec 23, 2009)

so glad you asked this, ive been inform how to do it much faster than in an oven and have been using the technique for a few weeks now. 

i smoke a lot, so my grinder is always packed full of keif.

here is what you do...

fill your grinder with keif, i know i know it is hard not to toss some of that golden beauty on top of your bowl and smoke it but please refrain as the reward of waiting and saving it is great.

once you have saved a large amount, get the following materials out..

1 paper clip 
piece of cardboard
1 dime bag (purchased at your local head shop, smallest size)
you need a stove top that doesnt have burners or use a frying pan if you have external coils.

fill your dime bag half way full with keif.

seal it and pack it and fold the bag in half and tape it with a tiny piece of scotch tape.

take your cardboard and cut it big enough to wrap around your folded dime bag.

moisten up the cardboard really good.

wrap it around your bag and put the paper clip on it to hold it shut and wrapped.

put your oven on medium heat and get a spatula.

toss it on the burner, shouldnt smoke. press and flip it maby five times. 

run undre cold water to cool paper clip, pull it off and check to make sure the keif is hardened, should be grenish brown not dark or burned. this takes maby 5 min to do.

enjoy


----------



## ReelFiles (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the tip highrider, but it's kinda hard to follow without pics.. probably just too stoned to picture it LOL


----------



## jeebuscheebus (Dec 23, 2009)

Wrap your kief in cellophane. Put on 2 pairs of socks and put the cello between the socks. Walk around for an hour or so. You'll have great pressed hash without the worry of getting shit to hot.


----------



## ReelFiles (Dec 23, 2009)

What type of hash is that? Is that yellow Lebanese?

No, I call it cheese.. toe cheese


----------



## heyguy901 (Dec 26, 2009)

lol reel files. also i heard that your not supposed to put the flame directly on the hash is that true?


----------



## mikeb4370 (Jan 18, 2010)

i stuck mine in a cigarette celephane. rolled it up tightly,, then rolled it again it newspaper tightly!!! soaked the newspaper in water then put it in the toaster over to heat it. aftyer it was warm i rolledd a weight over it to pack it together. then let it cool down it didnt come out a perfect cube,, but it was hard as rock.. youtube has video's on it


----------

